# What happens to Chaos Space Marines when they die?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaos Space Marines are a Huge asset to the Dark Gods, but once they die, then what? Do they just stay in the warp? Or do the Gods usually bring them back?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess it depends on how useful they are to the gods themselves, kharn died but he was too much of a devotee to khorne that he rose again to continue butchering... Eliphas was killed and sent to the "Basilica of Pain" then came back and was obliterated and then came back again.. If you are useful and devoted enough to the chaos gods then your soul will be recycled as long as you remain as such or you are disregarded as useless and your soul is consumed by the gods..


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, the souls of falled chaos warriors (not just marines) are taken by the god which most favours them and added to the power of the god. Godless ones are doomed to wander the warp for eternity, usually in the shape of furies.

As for loyalists...I believe they would go towards the power of the emperor, but thats not really my area of knowledge.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

As _Karak_ said, the lore states that the souls of Chaos worshippers are absorbed by their patron(s) following death, increasing their power.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As _Karak_ said, the lore states that the souls of Chaos worshippers are absorbed by their patron(s) following death, increasing their power.


It really doesn't sound like there's a downside to joining Chaos. I know they refer to it as damnation but joining Chaos seems very beneficial but they make it sound like if you side with Chaos you're f*cked.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

More or less all the above answers, but the replies make the chaos gods sound a lot more systematic and calculating by our standards than they are.




Androxine Vortex said:


> It really doesn't sound like there's a downside to joining Chaos. I know they refer to it as damnation but joining Chaos seems very beneficial but they make it sound like if you side with Chaos you're f*cked.


The price is dire and to many unbearable. It may dawn on them that they didn't really want what they signed up for. You can't really cut the strings once they are on. 

Suffering and madness is inevitable. Death or spawndom most likely. You get a one-in-a-billion shot at great power (where most or all of your personality erodes away and becomes an extension of your god...do you exist any longer in any true sense?). Complete win-win! :victory:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> It really doesn't sound like there's a downside to joining Chaos. I know they refer to it as damnation but joining Chaos seems very beneficial but they make it sound like if you side with Chaos you're f*cked.


It's been brought up here before, and I think it's a good point. Chaos is freedom, but there's a dire price to pay. Chaos is freedom from... what? Are you free from the Imperium? Surely. Are you free from control? Absolutely not. Those who don't align themselves with - and thus submit themselves to - one of the Chaos Gods are often short-lived. Are you free from discrimination? Nope. Only the strong survive, and if you're weak, you're not protected. Are you free from sanity? Hell yeah. If you see that as unnecessary luggage, Chaos is a great option. Are you free from moral obligations? Chalk that up with sanity. Most importantly...

Are you free from death?

Well, it seems like, only if you're a *really* good (bad?) boy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> It really doesn't sound like there's a downside to joining Chaos. I know they refer to it as damnation but joining Chaos seems very beneficial but they make it sound like if you side with Chaos you're f*cked.


Honestly can't tell if your being sarcastic here or not. Just in case your not (and I hope you are), what part of having your soul absorbed by a chaos god sound good? I'm prepared to bet it would be anything but pleasent.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have overcome this by adding certain fluff to my Chaos Space Marines Legion "The Sons of Achaylus" and that is Chirurgeons recover the Progenoid Organ (Sorry for the mis-spell) anyway, nothing goes to waste, the bodies of the dead are sacrificed and that scavenger companies recover all weapons, armour and other equipment to be reused.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Honestly can't tell if your being sarcastic here or not. Just in case your not (and I hope you are), what part of having your soul absorbed by a chaos god sound good? I'm prepared to bet it would be anything but pleasent.


Assuming your soul remains intact rather than simply the energy being absorbed. 

The eldar dex says that barely any human souls are strong enough to retain a sense of self once in the warp and though physically better, astartes still have human souls. 

I could counter your view by saying what difference is it to being absorbed by the Emperor? Your soul is consumed to feed one god or another, so what incentive is there to live a life you don't want to? 

And further, what's most likely to happen to a completely unaligned soul? Daemon Fodder?


----------

